# Casting of the role of Enrichetta in I Puritani



## Francasacchi (7 mo ago)

This role perhaps is more strictly comprimaria, but she does more than say a few lines. She does sing a duet with Arturo and participate in the Son vergin vezzosa scene. On the Sills recording, Heather Begg sings it, and she sang lead roles, but the other recordings include such luminaries as Aurora Cattelani and Anita Caminada. On stage it does exhibit some potential of acting and characterization as she was the widow of a beheaded king and in danger, however implausible her story in this opera.


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

Francasacchi said:


> ... some potential of acting and characterization as she was the widow of a beheaded king and in danger, however implausible her story in this opera.


For acting, she should appear very noble, majestic, full of grace, maybe like a swan... Elvira gave her the veil, because she wanted to learn from her "how to wear it". The same graceful appearance should justify the jealousy of Elvira later. It certainly should not have been the fat lady on the recording with Netrebko from the MET.


----------



## ColdGenius (9 mo ago)

This is how actual queen Henriette look, at least according to a court portrait.


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

So, will nobody come up with an enticing Enrichetta voice ?


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

BBSVK said:


> So, will nobody come up with an enticing Enrichetta voice ?


If only I could remember her music… but I love the gown!


----------

